# Remove GRUB!?



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello,

I want to remove my Linux GRUB boot loader because i don't use Linux anymore on this computer.

I have set my boot loader to automatically go in Windows but I think it's better to remove the Linux GRUB from my computer.

The GRUB is located in a 8MB Ext3 partition.

EDIT: I use 'Windows XP'


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

I found something here:
How to uninstall GRUB

But I don't understand what Windows XP boot disk is.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

That is your XP setup disc.

What you need to do is boot into the WINDOWS recovery console and run *fixmbr* which will fix the master boot record to the XP default thus removing GRUB.

Then exit the recovery console by typing *exit* and test the boot.


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

OK! I got the disk. I will try it now!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You might need to set the XP partition as active if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

I almost did it but, when this scary !!!WARNING!!! message appeared, I said NO! I am not taking any chances here before I know how risky this is.

The message told me that fixing the MBR could make my partitions unaccessible.

I have a lot of pictures and music I do not want to lose!!


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

I backup my pics on a 8GB mp3 player and hope the rest of my files don't disappear :normal: !


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, I can help you but give me a minute. I had this exact problem which I fixed, more than once :tongue:

First off do you have a KNOPPIX disk?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is the command from KNOPPIX:

The Knoppix equivalent of fdisk /mbr:
sudo install-mbr */dev/hda*

The /dev/hda if it doesn't work try the partition of your ext3 partition.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I've done fixmbr from the Windows repair console many times, I quaked with fear the first few times, but nothing bad has ever happened.


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

I used the Recovery Console in Windows XP install CD.

fixmbr

exit

and Bang restart. My Windows XP started right away. My boot-up time is optimized to 30 seconds 

Problem Solved for me.

Thread Closed


----------

